# passer de iphone 4s à iphone SE



## Clairwil (21 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

Je m'apprête à passer du 4S au SE avec un tas de questions (merci d'avance de ne pas les considérer comme débiles, aucun vendeur nulle part n'a été fichu de répondre clairement et je fais partie des gens qui ont juste besoin que ça marche, point barre) :
- Changement de SIM (passage à nano): comment récupère-t-on les données de son iphone précédent si on lui comme une SIM neuve (via FREE en l'espèce) ? Mes achats i-tunes vont-il automatiquement se retrouver dessus, par exemple ?
- J'avais connecté le 4S sur l'IMAC mais OS X 10.7.5 sur mon IMAC ne suffit pas - il est de 2011 (et 4 Go), pour passer à YOSEMITE faut-il vraiment lui ajouter de la mémoire pour que ça ne se mette pas à tourner plus lentement ?


----------



## Oizo (22 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,



Clairwil a dit:


> - Changement de SIM (passage à nano): comment récupère-t-on les données de son iphone précédent si on lui comme une SIM neuve (via FREE en l'espèce) ? Mes achats i-tunes vont-il automatiquement se retrouver dessus, par exemple ?



La carte SIM ne contient aucune donnée, même le répertoire n'y est plus stocké maintenant, du moins avec l'iPhone.
Le répertoire pourra être récupéré si dans les réglages iCloud de ton 4s tu as activé les contacts. Ils sont ainsi sauvegardés.
Idem pour les calendriers par exemple.
En connectant ton ancien iPhone à ton Mac et en faisant une sauvegarde sur iTunes, en ayant ton nouveau, tu pourras tout récupérer, jusqu'à l'emplacement des icônes.

- J'avais connecté le 4S sur l'IMAC mais OS X 10.7.5 sur mon IMAC ne suffit pas - il est de 2011 (et 4 Go), pour passer à YOSEMITE faut-il vraiment lui ajouter de la mémoire pour que ça ne se mette pas à tourner plus lentement ?

Oui c'est conseillé, vaut mieux passer à 8 Go.


----------



## Clairwil (22 Mai 2016)

Oizo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup ! Donc avant de récupérer le nouvel iphone et de le synchroniser sur l'Imac mieux vaut passer à Yosemite, si je comprends bien...
Sinon je pourrais faire tout ça sur mon MacAir, qui lui est en OS X 10.8 et a la version i-tunes à jour ?


----------



## Oizo (22 Mai 2016)

L'iPhone SE est compatible OS X 10.8 donc cela fonctionnera


----------



## Clairwil (30 Mai 2016)

Oizo a dit:


> L'iPhone SE est compatible OS X 10.8 donc cela fonctionnera



Bonjour,

Je soupçonne que 'j'ai fait une bêtise… 
En passant au SE, j'ai sauvegardé le 4S sur le cloud et j'ai fait restaurer dans le nouveau. 
MAIS je crois bien que j'ai supprimé le 4S un peu vite du cloud (je devais le vendre) et… il semble que la restauration ne soit pas finie (raison pour laquelle le SE n'installe pour l'instant pas les mises à jour). 
Quelle buse. Du coup, est-ce qu'il ne va pas falloir que je reconfigure tout de A à Z ? Si je fais "arrêter la restauration", je suppose que ça annule tout ? OU qu'il y a un risque de bug quelconque ?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Oizo (30 Mai 2016)

Restaurer le 4s ne va pas supprimer la sauvegarde sur le Cloud. Justement l'utilité de cette sauvegarde est de pouvoir restaurer son téléphone pour récupérer ensuite les données.


----------



## Clairwil (30 Mai 2016)

oui, je sais bien. C'est pour ça que j'ai sauvegardé les données du 4S sur le cloud. Et j'ai bel et bien transféré tout ça sur le SE. L'ennui est qu'il me dit qu'il n'a pas fini, alors même que j'ai SUPPRIME l'appareil 4S du cloud…


----------



## Vanton (31 Mai 2016)

Quand tu as sauvegardé ton iPhone 4S sur iCloud, tu as bien vérifié que la sauvegarde était finie avant de le réinitialiser ? Une sauvegarde d'iPhone c'est plusieurs giga-octets de données, en fonction de ta connexion ça peut être très long. Il ne faudrait pas que tu aies effacé le téléphone avant qu'elle soit terminée. Sinon elle serait incomplète et inutilisable. Tu n'aurais accès qu'à des sauvegardes anciennes. 

Mais si la sauvegarde était bien terminée, le fait d'avoir effacé le 4S ne peut pas l'affecter. Elle reste bien au chaud chez Apple en attendant.

Quand tu as configuré le SE et qu'il t'a proposé de restaurer une sauvegarde, c'était bien la bonne ? La dernière réalisée avant l'effacement du 4S ? 

Normalement le processus est un peu bizarre, je sais qu'il déroute beaucoup de monde... Dans un premier temps tes réglages et certaines données sont restaurées pendant que tu n'as pas accès au téléphone : tu as juste une barre de progression. Ensuite, une fois que le téléphone s'est allumé, il continue le processus. Il va télécharger les app et leur contenu, les photos, etc. Ça peut prendre pas mal de temps.

Sur les anciennes versions d'iOs, le téléphone n'était pas accessible pendant la restauration, c'était plus clair. On n'avait pas l'impression que c'était fini alors que ça ne l'était pas.


----------



## Clairwil (1 Juin 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Quand tu as sauvegardé ton iPhone 4S sur iCloud, tu as bien vérifié que la sauvegarde était finie avant de le réinitialiser ? Une sauvegarde d'iPhone c'est plusieurs giga-octets de données, en fonction de ta connexion ça peut être très long. Il ne faudrait pas que tu aies effacé le téléphone avant qu'elle soit terminée. Sinon elle serait incomplète et inutilisable. Tu n'aurais accès qu'à des sauvegardes anciennes.
> 
> Mais si la sauvegarde était bien terminée, le fait d'avoir effacé le 4S ne peut pas l'affecter. Elle reste bien au chaud chez Apple en attendant.
> 
> ...




Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse précise ! De fait, non, je n'ai pas vérifié si la sauvegarde était achevée. Quand j'ai commencé le transfert sur le SE, la sauvegarde du 4S datait de plus de 5h et je n'ai pas du tout pensé qu'elle pouvait être encore en cours (j'avais peu de choses en fait : moins de 2 Go). 
Donc il se peut que ce soit le problème… 
Le SE est "en cours" de restauration depuis maintenant 48h, ça me semble trop long tout de même, non ? 

Du coup : concrètement, ne vaut-il pas mieux que je réinitialise, quitte à repartir de zéro sur cet Iphone ? de toute façon, les photos, elles existent ailleurs (sur l'ITUNES), les mails archivés aussi, et les apps téléchargées, je peux bien les retélécharger… Ce qui compte, c'est de réinstaller ma messagerie, je ne me sers pas de l'Iphone comme d'un ordinateur de poche sur lequel je fourre tout. 

Merci encore… et merci d'avance !


----------



## Vanton (2 Juin 2016)

48h c'est affreusement long... Ça ne devrait pas prendre plus d'une heure si tu as peu de données. Ta connexion internet est mauvaise ?

Si tu es ok pour repartir de zéro, tu vas perdre tes réglages, tes historiques de conversation, tes sauvegardes de certains jeux... C'est un choix acceptable mais ça peut être contraignant. 

Tu peux aussi tenter de réinitialiser ton SE et de refaire une restauration... Avec un peu de chance elle se passera mieux cette fois.

Pour les photos elles ne sont pas sur iTunes en revanche mais dans Photos (ou iPhoto, en fonction de ton système d'exploitation sur ton Mac).


----------



## Clairwil (2 Juin 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> 48h c'est affreusement long... Ça ne devrait pas prendre plus d'une heure si tu as peu de données. Ta connexion internet est mauvaise ?
> 
> Si tu es ok pour repartir de zéro, tu vas perdre tes réglages, tes historiques de conversation, tes sauvegardes de certains jeux... C'est un choix acceptable mais ça peut être contraignant.
> 
> ...



Oui c'est bien ce que je pensais. Donc je vais ressayer, et si ça continue, eh bien je ferai une réinitialisation, tant pis. En tout cas je ne ferais pas la pub de la sauvegarde icloud, la prochaine fois, j'essaierai i-tunes (oui, pardon pour les photos, effectivement c'est iPhotos - mais de toute façon je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir des tonnes de photos sur un téléphone, je suis trop vieille pour ça). 

Merci encore à toi et à Oizo pour les réponses.


----------



## Vanton (2 Juin 2016)

J'en ai plus de 10 000 des photos sur mon tel, je vois pas l'intérêt non plus mais je me suis totalement laissé déborder...  J'en ai tellement que je suis découragé par avance du fait de devoir faire du tri...

Sinon iCloud marche bien normalement... Je l'ai utilisé à de nombreuses reprises sans grande difficulté. Avec des iPad et des iPhone. Je suppose que dans 99% des cas ça marche mais que tu as eu la mauvaise fortune de tomber sur le 1% d'échec...  Avec iTunes aussi, il y a exceptionnellement des erreurs. Y a toujours un petit risque que ça coince, la perfection n'existe pas. 

Il était sous quelle version d'iOS ton 4S déjà ? Parce qu'il est possible que ça joue. Je me rappelle que la transition iOS 7 vers iOS 9 pouvait poser quelques problèmes.


----------

